# Problème de téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de Windows par bootcamp



## Zirto (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 

je viens vers vous car je n'arrive pas à installer windows sur mon MacBook air de 2017 sous macOS Catalina 10.15.4. J'ai bien suivis (normalement) toutes les procédures indiquées sur le site d'Apple stipulant l'utilisation de l'Assistant Boot Camp et du téléchargement de l'image ISO de windows sur le site de microsoft. Mon problème est que lorsque je lance l'installation après avoir choisis la place que je voulais alloué à windows, je me retrouve avec ce message d'erreur après de nombreuses minutes.







Savez vous d'où cela peut provenir et si il y a un moyen de le fixer? 

Merci d'avance


----------

